
2 spaces after full stop are better than 1, except maybe they aren’t study finds - _emacsomancer_
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/05/two-spaces-after-period-are-better-than-one-except-maybe-they-arent-study-finds/
======
makecheck
I like the extra space a lot. Not easy to achieve in HTML though; used to be
you had to do something like “.&nbsp; “ (period, non-breaking space, regular
space) to force the rendering of extra space without affecting word breaking.
Now it’s possible to create an encoded page, e.g. UTF-8 where the non-breaking
space is simply inserted in the text instead of using the &nbsp; hack. Either
way, not natural and certainly not a first-class feature in HTML. Given how
common HTML articles are, I expect the double-space to mostly die out.

